# Improvements to the Alerts System



## Gizmo (25/2/16)

How many times do you have an alert for a thread you have already read or just decided to go to it straight instead of from the alert, however you still have to click on the alert for it to clear?

If so! Worry no more, alerts will automatically disappear now if you have bypassed the alert and gone to the thread directly.

Enjoy

Giz.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (25/2/16)

Great one @Gizmo
Thanks for implementing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (25/2/16)

The alerts are cockeyed.
I don't get alerts when mentioned and I usually get alerts for threads I haven't participated in for months. Ocasionally I see alerts and then get an email about 5 to 6 hours after I read the thread. 

Server issues perhaps? 
How many mails are going out per hour?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

The mail alerts are weird, you don't get anything for days, then suddenly you get hundreds all at once

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

